# whats the widest staggered wheel / tire combo that can fit w/ aftermarket suspension?



## blackwidow (Jan 9, 2013)

Greetings! 

Has anyone been able to run wider than a 275 / 245 on their goat with aftetmarket suspension setups?

I have a 2006 goat with cut rear fenders (done by previous owner -__-), with bc coils up front and a gforce coil conversion with coils in the rear (also done by previous owner) Lowered approx. 1.5". 

To the best of my novice knowledge, the rear coil angles the shocks inward to allocate for wider wheels when doing mini tub conversion...with the coils and without doing the tubs, what's the widest wheel / tire I can squeeze in the wells? Also the same for the front with the bc coils as well. 

If possible, approximate width. offset and backspacing numbers for the wheels would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

Gforce also sells rear shock extensions that will allow a little more clearance on the inside. Just something else to consider.


----------



## GoGoatGo11 (Jun 20, 2007)

275/35r18


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Depends on how wide the wheels are along with the offset. It would be very costly to put much more then a 275/285 in the back with a 9" rear wheel.


----------



## blackwidow (Jan 9, 2013)

jpalamar said:


> Depends on how wide the wheels are along with the offset. It would be very costly to put much more then a 275/285 in the back with a 9" rear wheel.


I am thinking of going 9" all the way around...the wheels are TSW vortex's in a +45 offset, with 255s up front and 285s out back. I know it will be a tight squeeze, but from my rough and on-the-safe-side measurements, I think they will work...the PO had some 18x9s with +38s on it before me (custom CCWs) and they cleared inside just fine...on the outside, tires kind of rolled the fenders on their own haha...but they fit and looked decent.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I would stick with a 245 up front with an 8" wheel. 275 out back on a 9" would look good.

Probally much cheaper/tire options on those sizes also.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

jpalamar said:


> I would stick with a 245 up front with an 8" wheel. 275 out back on a 9" would look good.
> 
> Probally much cheaper/tire options on those sizes also.


Based on the other thread, I don't think he's really worried about 'cheaper'. 



blackwidow said:


> Was hoping to get 18" by 9" all the way around on my ride...do you think wider wheels would work with aftermarket, smaller diameter struts up front and inboard-mounted coils out back?


----------



## blackwidow (Jan 9, 2013)

HP11 said:


> Based on the other thread, I don't think he's really worried about 'cheaper'.


You would be correct, sir :lol: I know it's a little ridiculous, but I'm all about pushing the limits...I want to try and get the widest possible wheel and tire combo within the wheel arches as possible, within reason...i.e. no mini tubs, etc. 

I know it's not much of a difference, but I just enjoy pushing boundaries


----------

